# Best supplement for size



## Budz08 (Mar 30, 2004)

Right now I'd like to concentrate on gaining muscle mass and then later on in the summer working on my vascularity. Do you guys have any suggestions for the best supplement/prohormone for the job?


----------



## SuperGlu (Mar 30, 2004)

Beverly Nutrition's Muscle Synergy seems to be getting a ton of hype.   I have never tried it but the reviews on 1fast400.com seem favorable.  Gains of 10 pds in 6 weeks have been reported.  You might want to look into it.  Other than that a good Glutamine + BCAA formula taken during training would definitely help.   This was recommended to me by strength guru Charles Poliquin.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 30, 2004)

For Mass a solid calorie surplus diet is the best thing hands down. That along with plenty of protein and creatine and you should be just fine for adding mass. A good product that I am currently trying is LeptiGen Mass by Avant Labs.  It is supposed to allow you to eat maintenence calories or just above maintenence and your body thinks it is being fed MUCH more, allowing you to keep growing without putting on unwanted bodyfat.

As far as vascularity, your diet is also the most important element. (Hint Hint).  There is a lot of hype on many of the arginine type products to promote vascularity, but I have yet to see any of them really work. I would focus on my diet.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Budz08 *_
> Right now I'd like to concentrate on gaining muscle mass ..



_Really ?  
Sorry, I couldn´t resist. _


----------

